# Will it be march again this year?



## buckfever984 (Jan 8, 2013)

Will we be picking morels in march again this year? Supposed to be 57 degrees this weekend. Im betting yes


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Kind of hard not to think that way, given this winter has started exactly like last winter did, quite mild with virtually no snow. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't concerned that we're headed for another dry year. I certainly hope not. Last year was a weird year for sure, but I still managed to find my single biggest patch ever, 16 lbs. in a grove of sycamore trees at the base of a northern-facing bluff. I'll be having dinner with Metal! on Wednesday, I'm sure we'll be talking about the same thing.

We'll see what March/April brings.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I think March is right!With this late winter storm,ooohhhh ya!If anyone has more than they can handle we are buying Morels just give me a call or email me at [email protected],thank you and God Bless.


----------



## clong45 (Feb 23, 2013)

The end of March is always when they start down in Southern Illinois. Last year was real dry and hot. The season was done quick. At least it was for me. Lots more moisture this year, and this late winter mix sets up perfect conditions imo. As long as the temps don't get too hot, it should be a good year.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess you can call me only if you have my # 1-816-261-9512,thanks and God Bless.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

We got another 1'' or so of light snow again last night. Ground temp here is 37.8. In my opinion if this weather keeps it up it wont be march... I cant handle too much more of this. Old Henry


----------



## buckfever984 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope definitely wont be march......wont be long though!!


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

Im putn the spore sack back on the shelf for a few week. Switching gears and gonna crappie fish way more predictable than the forest fungus we all love. they biting pretty good at Rend Lake


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2013)

I kind of doubt we have Morels in Central Illinois this March. But mother nature is always the boss! We have about 6" of snow on the ground in Kewanee, March 1st. Which will be good for the Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival and Outdoor Show, May 4th and 5th in Wyoming, IL. On Saturday we will have our "Fred Howard Memorial Morel Mushroom Auction" at 2:00 P.M. so plan on joining us then. If you have any questions feel free to get in touch with me here or at [email protected] Hope to see you there!


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

54 outside ground is still 33.8. Im never trusting that ground hog ever again


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

47.8 ground temp here. Can't wait for my first tick bite


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

We were done here on march 31st last year. I always find early blks in march. So I'm saying Yes. 
Course I'm about as far south IN/IL as u can get. Gona b a good year!
Going to LA this weekend hope to pick along the way.


----------



## pomoxis64 (Jan 30, 2013)

First tick bite? I had 5 of them augered into my arse today (well somewhere). Still the ground temp is about 48 and no Morels in sight. I did see some Micas about the size of a dime that had just come up so things are about to happen. Weather is going to be in the 70 range with overnights about 50. Should it not be time?


----------

